# Goat Banding Problem



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

This is my second year with goats. I had a wether last year that I banded and one this year. I sold last year's wether banded so I am not sure what became of him. This year's wether, I banded about a month ago and his testicles did shrivel up and became very small and hard but they never fell off. I was just giving them time to do so. He is very healthy, there is no bad smell or infection. His new owners came to pick him up today but his shriveled testes are still there. Did I do this wrong? I used the green bands that came with the elastrator. Should I reband above the old band? I'm not sure why they have not fallen off but upon closer inspection, skin has actually start to grow around the part of the band that is against the wether's body. 

The new owners said they would take them to the vet to maybe have it cut off but I don't really want them going to the vet and paying for my mistake. Anyone experience something like this?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not a problem. It takes a while.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I normally cut them on off after 5 of so days as its dead tissue anyway. it can turn into leather and never want to come off without some help. Get a good pair of clean sharp shears and cut it on off


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

One of our wethers kept his hanging on for just over a month. Chickens found it just a few days ago. (ick)


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone. It's definitely like leather at this point and there doesn't seem to be any feeling or pain there. Now I just have to decide if I want to wait a little longer or cut them off. Maybe I will wait a week and decide then.


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

CarolynRenee said:


> One of our wethers kept his hanging on for just over a month. Chickens found it just a few days ago. (ick)


Yep, this exactly. My chickens found the ND's ahem stuff, too. (VERY ick) :hysterical:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

If it still hasn't come off in a week or so you can cut it off. When I band them here it always seems to take at least 4 weeks to fall off.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Cannon_Farms said:


> I normally cut them on off after 5 of so days as its dead tissue anyway. it can turn into leather and never want to come off without some help. Get a good pair of clean sharp shears and cut it on off


You cut the band off, or the testes? 

I bought 4 wethers last year to raise for meat, 3 of them still had shriveled, undeveloped testes that never fell off. Wasn't a big deal, they were still wethers


----------

